# Suggestions?



## Diver911 (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be traveling to Belize for an accelerated semester this coming May/June.  We will spend half the time in the rain forest and half the time on an island.  Wanted some suggestions from all of you about what field medic pack should I bring if anything?  The Coral Snake is native to Belize as well as the Boa Constrictor, the Crocodile, and many insects.  I was just curious if anyone knows of a small field bag with some bare necessities.

Your thoughts???

Thanks,

D


----------



## Summit (Mar 5, 2008)

Standard trauma/boo boo kit and meds plus especially:

Irrigation syringe
Bug repellent x infinity
Water purification
Tweezers
BFK (its like a BFG but its a knife)
Electrolyte replacement
Lots of Clean bandaging
antiseptic x eleventy
Footcare products and powders (including blister care and tincture of iodine for stickyness)

I'm more of a mountain guy than a swampy guy though...


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I found a decent first aid kit on Rei.com and figured I could tweek it a little bit.  It was $40 and will fit in my pack.  I will do a little modify and make it work. BFK...NICE!


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no suggestions for you but I just wanted you to know that I am extremely jealous. 

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah it is a great opportunity!  7 credits in 3 wks (Biology & History). Tropical Ecology of Belize and coral bleeching on the island!  Cant wait.. Plus I worked it out and I am going to get in a couple dives at the end!  Thats always a bonus!!


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Since you are going to Belize why don't you contact Bandage International http://www.bandageinternational.org/page/page/3838046.htm
http://www.bandageinternational.org/page/page/3838043.htm

 And see if you could take some medical supplies down with you. It is a local group that has done some medical aid training there for the last few years. I'm sure they could give you an address where you could deliver some supplies as I know Belize dosen't have much in prehospital care. 

  And I'm jealous too.

  Have a nice trip.


----------



## russ899 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with the above comments

I have a few suggestions 

Check with your travel consultant and make sure that you have the correct vaccinations and take the appropriate prophylaxis for Malaria, Tetanus, Hepatitus, yello fever etc.

The normal basic first aid items

Self medication (Note that you carry the package inserts)

With all medication ensure that you obtain a scrypt from your Doc, as you may encounter problems with border controls.

Vitamins
Mosquito and Insect repellent
Malaria Treatment 
Water purification
Broad Spectrum Anti Biotics 
Pain Medication Tabs Assorted
Anti Inflammatory Tabs
Medication for Nausia, Vomiting, Vertigo
Medication for Gastric Cramps
Throat Loz
Gastric Antacid 
Rehydration / Electrolyte Replacement
Eye Drops
Ear Drops
Nasal Spray
Combination Inhailer
Cough Mixture

Laxative
Anti Diarrheal
Nasal Decongestant
Multi Flu / Cold Medication
Allergy - Antihistamine

Antibiotic Cream
Anti Ich Cream
Fungicide Cream
Tetracycline Cream
Cortizone Cream
Gentamicin Cream
Anti Bacterial Cream
Anti Inflammitory Cream
Sun Burn / Burn Ointment / Cream

Most of the above should be available OTC.

Travel safe


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 7, 2008)

Those little powder gatorade packs would be nice. Electrolyte you add to a water bottle.


----------



## Diver911 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for your suggestions!  I have already begun to gather up supplies..


----------



## cfrench (Mar 12, 2008)

Double post, sorry.   (see next post)


----------



## cfrench (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the trip. It will be a lifetime experience. Consider getting some of your snivel gear here;
http://www.minimus.biz/

They offer single packs of many OTC meds. I would think the single use packs would work well in a tropical environment. I also protect them by using zip lock bags to store the packs in till needed. Have fun!


----------

